
What YC can do to help co-founders find other co-founders - sahawneh
https://www.pitchplace.io
======
ztratar
You're attempting to hijack their brand here way too directly.

This could be lawsuit potential. I doubt they'd do it, but I would personally
think about taking the site down fast or just calling it PitchPlace.

As Pedalpete said below, YC doesn't even support these types of actions... so
it's weak to try anyways.

~~~
sahawneh
There's a disclaimer at the bottom of the page.

------
grzm
If it meets the guidelines, this is likely better submitted as a Show HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
pedalpete
What do you plan to prove with this by pretending it is affiliated with YC
when they are quite clear they don't believe in 'co-founder meet-ups'?

~~~
sahawneh
How have they been clear about not believing in co-founder meet -ups?

